# European Masters in Specialised Translation



## socratisv (Mar 19, 2009)

The European Masters in Specialised Translation is the initiative of a consortium of 7 European universities and institutions of higher education: ISTI - Haute Ecole de Bruxelles (Brussels, Belgium), ILMH - Haute Ecole Léonard de Vinci (Brussels, Belgium), ISIT - Institut Catholique de Paris (France), Lessius Hogeschool (Antwerp, Belgium), IPLV - Université Catholique de l’Ouest (Angers, France), Universität Leipzig (Germany), Universitat Pompeu Fabra (Barcelona, Spain)

This Masters offers student translators a year of specialisation in a multicultural, profession-oriented environment. The curriculum is highly innovative while adhering to the exacting standards set by the 7 partner institutions.

The year-long programme consists of 2 semesters spent in 2 partner institutions in different countries and offers 21 different curricular combinations.

http://www.mastertraduction.eu/

Δυστυχώς τα Ελληνικά απουσιάζουν προς το παρόν


----------

